# Netzteil ausreichend für R9 270X und Phenom II X4 955 BE



## Magic777 (30. November 2013)

*Netzteil ausreichend für R9 270X und Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne meine jetzige Grafikkarte durch eine R9 270X ersetzen und wollte Fragen, ob mein Netzteil hierfür ausreichend ist.

Aktuelles System:

Phenom II X4 955 BE
Radeon HD 6850
4 GB DDR3-1333
Be Quiet L7 530W (hat 2 6-polige Stecker für Grafikkarten)

Habe in anderen Beiträgen bereits gelesen, dass bei einem Markennetzteil (was ich ja habe) bereits 450 W ausreichen. Da aber mein AMD Prozessor mehr Strom verbraucht, als einer von Intel, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese Aussage dennoch zutrifft.

Angeschlossen ist ansonsten nichts besonderes - 3 Gehäuselüfter, eine HDD und ein DVD-Brenner.


Und nebenbei: ist diese Aufrüstung überhaupt sinnvoll? BF3 oder BF4 spiele ich nicht, von daher denke ich, dass der Prozessor noch ausreichend ist. Wollte jetzt erst mal Spiele wie Far Cry 3, Metro 2033 und Dishonored nachholen. Nächstes Jahr dann evtl. The Elder Scrolls Online - aber da muss man dann ja eh erst mal schauen, wie die Anforderungen sein werden.


Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Magic


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2013)

Das reicht locker, das würde auch für eine R9 290X reichen    bei BeQuiet kannst Du an sich pauschal sagen: 2x PCIe 6Pin, dann reicht das für jeden PC mit jeder Karte, die maximal 2x PCie benötigt.


Und die Auvfrüstung ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, siehe hier AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs?  die R9 270X ist ja quasi identisch zur 7950, und in dem Artikel geht es "sogar" darum, dass zuerst eine AMD 6870 drin ist, also eh schon etwas besser als bei Dir.

Deine CPU würde auch für BF3 + 4 noch "reichen", nur vor allem im Multiplayer dann vlt nicht mit mehr als 40 FPS. Wichtiger sind da beinah schon weitere 4GB RAM. Denn inzwischen gibt es durchaus schon einige Games, die von mehr als 4GB profitieren.
´
Und wegen der CPU siehe auch hier CPU aufrüsten: Intel Core i5-3570k vs. AMD X4 965 - eine lohnenswerte Investition? - AMD X4 965 vs Intel i5-3570k: Durchführung und Ergebnisse der Spieletests  da ist auch Far Cry 3 dabei, was mit X4 965 + AMD 7950 (also auch R9 270x) mit über 40 FPS läuft - und mit nem modernen core i5 kaum schneller. Da begrenzt dann halt wohl die Grafikkarte.

Und hier die gleiche PC-Konfiguration, immer noch X4 965 + AMD 7950, mit Far Cry: Far Cry 3 - Benchmarks und Tuning-Tipps zum OpenWorld-Shooter   das läuft auf "sehr hoch" mit 4x AA immer noch über 40 FPS, bei 2x AA auch über 50. Ich hab Far Cry 3 auch, und beim spielen sieht es auf "Ultra" und "sehr hoch" mit 4x AA auch kaum merkbar besser aus als "nur" auf hoch mit 2x AA


----------

